# Acts 10 - Cornelius - Saved or Unsaved?



## Herald (Feb 23, 2015)

The short question is, "was Cornelius saved before hearing Peter's message or not?" The text strongly infers that Cornelius was not acquainted with the Gospel, although he was a God worshiper. What say you about Cornelius' spiritual state before he heard Peter's message?


----------



## KMK (Feb 24, 2015)

Cornelius was a part of a class of Gentiles called 'God-fearers' who had left Paganism and attached themselves to synagogue worship. However, as the text implies, Peter's sermon was his first exposure to the Gospel. Therefore, Cornelius was not regenerated until Peter's sermon.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 24, 2015)

This works for me:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/cornelius-total-depravity-2195/#post34354


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 24, 2015)

Cornelius was well acquainted with the Gospel if he had heard or read the Old Testament Scriptures.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 24, 2015)

Acts 11:13-14, "send men to Joppa, and call for Simon whose surname is Peter,
Who will tell you words by which you and all your house WILL be saved."


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 24, 2015)

Thy prayers and thine alms are come up for a memorial before God (Acts 10:4)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 24, 2015)

I hold he was a believer in the coming Messiah, who, prior to coming into contact with Peter, did not realise that Jesus of Nazareth was the Christ. I suspect this condition was common among both believing Jews and Gentile God-fearers in the early days of the New Testament.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting. Different opinions.


----------

